# JFileChooser Dateityp vorbelgen



## magic_halli (9. Jan 2009)

Hi,

in einem JFileChooser möchte ich den Dateityp auf eine spezielle Extention vorbelegen. Die Extention extrahiere ich mir aus einem vorhandenen Dateiname, der bereits in Feld Dateiname eingesetzt wird.
Somit soll der User zwar den Dateiname ändern können, aber der Dateityp soll vorgegeben sein.


Wie mache ich das syntaktisch?


```
fc.setDialogType(JFileChooser.SAVE_DIALOG );
fc.setDialogTitle("Anlage speichern");
// Dateiname als Vorschlag einsetzen
String oldFilename = oldFilepath.substring(oldFilepath.lastIndexOf("\\"), oldFilepath.length());
fc.setSelectedFile(new File(oldFilename));
// Dateiendung vorbelegen
String extention = oldFilename.substring(oldFilename.indexOf("."), oldFilename.length());
// hier jetzt den Dateityp anhand der extention einstellen - wie???
```

Danke und Gruß


----------



## SlaterB (9. Jan 2009)

http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/components/filechooser.html


----------



## magic_halli (9. Jan 2009)

Mh, so richtig bringt mich das nicht weiter...

Ich will ja NUR die Dateiendung bei Dateityp zulassen/anzeigen, die auch meine Datei besitzt (hier in 'String extention' drin, bspw. '.bmp').
So wirklich habe ich dazu in dieser Quelle nichts gesehen.  :?:


----------



## SlaterB (9. Jan 2009)

ich meinte den Abschnitt 'Filtering the List of Files',
dass der User ins Textfeld beliebige Zeichen eintippen kann, läßt sich damit wohl aber auch nicht verhindern


----------

